# Counselors / Therapists



## Saisha (Jul 6, 2014)

I didn't want this to get lost in the other Depression thread but if it needs to be merged, I understand.

I'm just wondering how those of you who have sought treatment (even short-term) found the person best to listen and assist you with dealing with stress and depression. I guess I'm wondering how did you know that you felt like they were the right one to confide in?

My funding is limited, as is my insurance, and I don't want a cookie-cutter/conveyor belt approach towards getting assistance with coping with things right now.

Thanks in advance for any feedback and advice.


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 6, 2014)

I have been to counseling, especially a lot lately. 

My first counselor was awesome. She was from the other side of the state. I had one on one counseling with her, then eventually merged into a group therapy type setting. I found her from my ex-husband's Employee Assistance program. She was phenomenal. I know that you're in the pacific NW, so, if you're in/around the south sound area, let me know. I'll give you her information. She's phenomenal. She works with most insurances, and if you have to pay out of pocket, she's really reasonable. Her theory is to get you healthy before stressing about payment. 

Currently I am in three therapy sessions:
One on one.
DBT (Dialectical Behavior Therapy for my PTSD); group therapy.
Domestic Violence group therapy. 

I wouldn't change it for the world. Although I'm not as attached to my current 1x1 therapist, with the three combined, it's doing wonders for me. I haven't been 'depressed' in a long while. I've been taken off my depression medications and switched to a PTSD medication. 

The DBT therapy was originally started for those with Borderline Personality Disorder, but has since shown that it helps people from all walks of life. I connect the most with it because I already practice mindfulness, meditation, and learning to regulate through stressors. 

Domestic violence support is imperative to me right now. I do not want to get stuck in a similar situation, which a lot of my depression derived from. I am learning not only about the abuser/batter, but I'm learning so much about me that made me a target.

I don't know if this helps you at all, but I can say that it's been wonderful for me.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. South Sound is too far for me but you've given me some interesting things to look into.


----------



## lille (Jul 8, 2014)

It's really about how their personality and theoretical orientation fit with your personality. Your first session is just as much about you seeing if they're a good fit for you as it is about them getting to know you. Don't feel bad about saying, "I don't think this is a good fit for me" if it doesn't feel right.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2014)

I got super lucky. I got put into counselling as part of my job network requirements for Unemployment over here and got put into what is called

ACT (Acceptance Commitment Therapy) which books like the Mindful way through depression are based on. It has helped me loads and loads

traditional therapy does not cut it for me and this takes a more zen type approach.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 8, 2014)

I have thought long and hard about posting here or not. I have had a lot of therapists over the years and I don't want to scare you off with stories about how most of them were not helpful for me. But I did see an NHS therapist for 8 weeks and she was amazing for me. Really, really helped. I ended up doing things I had never thought myself capable of.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 8, 2014)

I haven't always had phenomenal therapists. But I've learned to advocate for my own health and mental health. If I don't click with the therapist, and I don't feel she/he is helping me, I ask for another. 

(What I'm about to say is NO reflection of any person(s) on this board). I have also found, and been told, that the quality of your counseling/therapy depends entirely on how open, accepting you are. You have to be entirely devoted to changing your life. I'm at a crossroads in my life where I am dedicated and wanting so badly to move into my 40s a stronger, healthier woman. 

Your (using this in general, not specific) connection to your therapist depends a lot on how accepting you are of the process.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 9, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I haven't always had phenomenal therapists. But I've learned to advocate for my own health and mental health. If I don't click with the therapist, and I don't feel she/he is helping me, I ask for another.
> 
> (What I'm about to say is NO reflection of any person(s) on this board). I have also found, and been told, that the quality of your counseling/therapy depends entirely on how open, accepting you are. You have to be entirely devoted to changing your life. I'm at a crossroads in my life where I am dedicated and wanting so badly to move into my 40s a stronger, healthier woman.
> 
> Your (using this in general, not specific) connection to your therapist depends a lot on how accepting you are of the process.



Definitely true! If you aren't totally willing to explore everything about yourself and determined to move on to a better place they aren't much help.

That being said, I was completely determined and totally open with the worst therapist I ever had, who eventually told me to stop coming because I 'was beyond help'. I think the moral of the story is to remember that when you see a therapist they should make you feel motivated or understanding of yourself, not make you feel worse/like a failure, as this particular therapist did to me.


----------



## lille (Jul 9, 2014)

Dharmabean hit the nail on the head. A lot of people have unrealistic ideas about what therapy is or what a therapists job is. You have to do the work, they're just there to support and guide.

Unfortunately, as Loopy has pointed out, just as in every other profession there are aome crappy therapists. If you don't feel like things are working, tell them about it. It might be that they didn't realize something was bothering you and they can change. Or, if things are not fixable you can find another therapist. Also, you can report unethical behavior to your state's licensing board.


----------



## southernfa (Jul 30, 2014)

A few months ago I attended a lecture by a doctor/researcher from Australia who is one of the regional leaders in the field of "mindfulness".

He quoted research on depression therapy which indicated (don't quote me because it was several months ago) that;

1. Medication had the same statistical efficacy as a placebo. Mainly because most medications only treat one type of bio-chemical issue whereas there are apparently six issues known to be associated with depression so it's a bit of a lottery in most cases.

2. Cognitive Therapy - a branch of psychology, jumped to approx. 33% (patients who reported sustained improvements over extended periods).

3. Mindfulness-based Cognitive Therapy jumps that again to 67%.

As ever a little knowledge is a dangerous thing and I would not want anyone to think they should disregard their doctor etc. But it might be useful to enquire if such treatment is available locally.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm also a proponent of vipassana/samma sati. My thesis revolved a lot around mindfulness practice and mindfulness-based therapies. It's surely not a panacea, but the concept can be applied to a lot of conditions (e.g. mindfulness-based stress reduction, hypnotherapy, relapse prevention, strengths practice, cognitive therapy, etc). As far as self help goes, Thich Nhat Hanh, Jon Kabat-Zinn, and Tara Brach are all a good bet.


----------



## lille (Jul 30, 2014)

southernfa said:


> A few months ago I attended a lecture by a doctor/researcher from Australia who is one of the regional leaders in the field of "mindfulness".
> 
> He quoted research on depression therapy which indicated (don't quote me because it was several months ago) that;
> 
> ...



It really depends on the severity of the depression. For mild depression, no therapy or medication is recommended, just increased exercise, better diet, and time. For moderate, medication and or therapy. For severe depression, both therapy and medication are recommended. Also, different medications do work differently, there are three generations of anti-depressants and it can take a bit of trio and error to find the one that works best. As a side note, therapy has a tendency to make depression a bit worse before it gets better. It's the nature of having to talk, and think about, and confront the depression.

However, I will say that mindfulness techniques are extremely helpful for a lot of people and many therapists are learning how to incorporate them into their practice. DBT, which is pretty much the only successful treatment for Borderline Personality Disorder, has a huge mindfulness component. Mindfulness training is also great for people with anxiety disorders.




Jon Blaze said:


> I'm also a proponent of vipassana/samma sati. My thesis revolved a lot around mindfulness practice and mindfulness-based therapies. It's surely not a panacea, but the concept can be applied to a lot of conditions (e.g. mindfulness-based stress reduction, hypnotherapy, relapse prevention, strengths practice, cognitive therapy, etc). As far as self help goes, Thich Nhat Hanh, Jon Kabat-Zinn, and Tara Brach are all a good bet.



Hypnosis is really interesting. I volunteered to allow one of my classmates who is currently training in hypnosis to practice on me. It is a really intense experience.


----------

